# Fishing for cats in lakes



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

Any tips or techniques that work for lake locked cats? Cut baits? Live baits? any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't imagine it would be that much differnt than river fishing, even if the water is clearer, cats dont really hunt by sight. The harder problem would be locating them, I would stick wtih cut bait, and stay shallow, 4-6 feet deep near a bank. But its all guessing on my part.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't know where you're fishing, but we used to fish for lake cats a lot down south. I've caught them on nightcrawlers, cut bait, sunnies (called 'bream' down south, and also legal for cats there), frogs, catalpa worms, fiddle worms, and shad, just to name a few. Like river cats, they'll eat just about anything.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

on the lakes I've fished here in MO, I've caught cats on minnows, nightcrawlers, cut shad, sunnies (sometimes called perch down here, why I don't know), part of a hot dog, little smokies, stinkbait, jigging spoons, and crankbaits. I'm usually anchored or tied to a tree, or manuevering with the trolling motor for other species. you can also target cats by drift fishing. Lots of people put out juglines or limb lines here, using the same baits.


----------

